# Kuppersbusch EKV6800.0.M



## GARYF123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, indeed new to the whole coffee making business! I recently purchased an ex-display but unused machine. Long story but turned out it had a faulty processor board and Teka (i think) decided it was un economical to repair and wrote it off and supplied the guy with a new machine. I ended up with machine but discovered some minor parts missing. I found a similar machine for sale on ebay albeit a tank fed rather than mains fed unit. I bought this and transferred all better cosmetic parts over. I have descaled and cleaned the unit using Puly products. It seems to work ok on expresso, latte and capuccino but the hot water delivery wand doesnt supply any water for tea etc. When the hot water button is pressed, the water should keep on dispensing until the button is pressed again but it just slowly trickles for a few seconds then stops! Can anybody offer any advice please? I have some spare parts such as solenoids etc.

Thanks in advance,

Gary.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Gary

This is not a brand I am familiar with but hopefully one or more of our members will be.


----------



## GARYF123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Glenn,

Ok, thanks. Hopefully someone will be able to help!

Gary.


----------



## GARYF123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi,

Can anybody advise or tell me who might be able to help?

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I am afraid I don't know that particular machine but looking at the manual on the web it appears to be a built-in style super-automatic. From the pictures and descriptions I guess that the hot water tap is not fed from a pressure boiler and so needs the pump to physically move the water around. Can you hear the pump operating when you press the button and if so what does it sound like?


----------



## GARYF123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Jimbow,

Thank you for taking the time to reply. Sorry for not getting back sooner but have been away until today. The water is fed through a pump to the hot water boiler then to a steam boiler then to the hot tap. The pump is working as i have had it running with the back panel removed. However, it seems very noisy and by holding it, i can quieten it considerably. I can also see the water movement in the clear silicone pipes. It does take a fair while to make all drinks but not having had a coffee machine before, not sure if this is how it should be. BUT!! the hot water tap is definitely not working correctly. Would it be possible for the pump to be faulty and not affect the flow of coffee but only hot water?? I do have a spare pump and also solenoids that go on top of the boilers if they are faulty but would like to replace parts and find the culprit rather than just change them all.

Many thanks in advance,

Gary.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Can you hear the pump coming on when you press the hot water button or when you have hot milk or is it only when you brew coffee?

Also, what is the hot milk coming out like?


----------



## GARYF123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Jimbow,

When i press the hot water, the pump comes on. When i select a milk drink, the pump comes on. The pump seemed very noisy so i changed the coil part but it is still the same. The machine does not seem to push much liquid out at all, be it milk, water or coffee although as i said, the pump is certainly working. The milk comes out like steam, hot and frothy but seems a bit watery??

Just to add, i have had an occasional flowmeter error displayed.


----------



## GARYF123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can anybody help with this problem?

Many thanks in advance,

Gary.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Gary, it sounds like the water is meeting some resistance. During the descale process was some of the descaling solution drawn through the hot water outlet/milk frother?


----------



## GARYF123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Jim,

No, not that i recall. When i swapped the pump on Saturday, i tried brewing a coffee and watched the clear tube from the pump and could see by watching the odd air bubble that the water was struggling. Was not sure if it could be pump, flowmeter, solenoid valves or just blocked or scaled pipes/boiler. I have most parts to exchange if need be but the spare flowmeter is off a mains fed machine (brass rather than plastic) but looking at specs, think it will do as the only difference is the max pressure being 20bar as opposed to 1bar on original. I also have a pair of boilers but not really looking forward to swapping them!

Gary.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I am afraid we are at the very bounds of my knowledge here but out of interest, which parts (specifically those related to flow of water) are from the mains fed machine and which are from the tank fed? Mains water is delivered under pressure so often pumps and valves on mains fed machines take this additional pressure into account. This could possibly explain the lack of water pressure you are experiencing.

I was thinking it could be scale buildup in the hot water outlet and associated feeds but the fact that you say pressure is low from all outlets makes me wonder.


----------



## GARYF123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Jim,

Only parts changed up to now are the pump and milk frother. The pumps are identical but i have put original back anyway. Was going to change the boilers complete with solenoid valves etc. Is this not a good idea?

Gary.


----------

